# linkinarmy stories



## linkinarmy (19 Oct 2010)

Hey i was wondering how long or what happens after the medical and the other stuff is all done. Im joining the reserves and i got for my appointments next wednsday


----------



## readytogo (19 Oct 2010)

Depends on what your testing shows,  I did my testing in june/july and was offered employment in late august.  Depends if your prefered unit is hiring etc etc etc


----------



## NazTheEternal (22 Oct 2010)

I completed my testing in April and was told I could be waiting till next year April when the recruit count is done for that training year as all the trades I selected (Combat Trades) were full for this year.

 Kind of sucks that I have to wait around for an entire year, but I am determined to stick it out as I intend to make the Canadian Forces my career.

It's all patience really, keep checking in every other month, doesn't hurt to call and ask for an update on your application.


----------



## linkinarmy (28 Oct 2010)

Well i handed my application in just over two weeks ago and everything seems to be cruising quite fast. i dropped my application off at the armoury on a tuesday and they said i would get a call in a month or longer to get my tests scheduled. Than all of a sudden one week later i get a call from the downtown recruiting centre saying that they got my application and i can choose what day i wanna have my aptitude medical and interview so i booked it for the following wednsday which was yesterday and now im waiting for them to call for the physical fitness test. Im just surprised at how fast my file seems to be processing. Are the reserves combat arms quite empty at the momenT? cause that could be why its going quickly.


----------



## desert_rat (28 Oct 2010)

I suppose it depends - amongst other things - where you are located etc.; though the time frame you've described so far does appear to be somewhat more brisk than has been experienced by others.

I applied in Edmonton (41 CBG) in late Sept. and I believe _at that time _the only Combat Arms trade open (remember we are talking Reserve) was Artillery; last week I did speak with a Cpl at the CFRC and they had my application in hand and my security clearance was in process - best of success in your journey


----------



## linkinarmy (28 Oct 2010)

ya well it was at the winnipeg cfrc. and when i wrote my aptitude test i was the only one there besides another who was just doing his test the second time to try and score higher but he had done his interview and stuff previously. Ya thanks and good luck also, im hoping to get in the summer BMQ and SQ


----------



## linkinarmy (1 Dec 2010)

I finished my PT test yesterday and i am know done my application process. The PT test went well i got 30 push ups, 31 situps, 85 on the grip test and i passed the step test but i dont know the specs. Im happy with my pt test except for my resting heart rate. I was a little nervous and anxious so my resting heart rate was a 100 but i dont think that will damper anything too much. The day i dropped off my application was Oct. 12 and i finished yesterday Nov. 30. So know im waiting for a call from the armoury to swear in.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Dec 2010)

You know, you don't need to start a thread for every accomplishment.  You could have added to your original "Personal Story" right here:  Quite Quickly

Mods, might I suggest a merge?  Oh and add this thread: Almost done  And perhaps this one:  Canadian forces interview   

FWIW, my resting heart rate is often close to 100, and that's when I'm _not_ nervous.    :nod:


----------



## linkinarmy (1 Dec 2010)

I finished my PT test yesterday and i am know done my application process. The PT test went well i got 30 push ups, 31 situps, 85 on the grip test and i passed the step test but i dont know the specs. Im happy with my pt test except for my resting heart rate. I was a little nervous and anxious so my resting heart rate was a 100 but i dont think that will damper anything too much. The day i dropped off my application was Oct. 12 and i finished yesterday Nov. 30. So know im waiting for a call from the armoury to swear in.


----------



## aesop081 (1 Dec 2010)

Love the poll, it is an earth-shattering question and i am having a hard time deciding which option to pick.


----------



## linkinarmy (1 Dec 2010)

ya, tuff one eh


----------



## linkinarmy (1 Dec 2010)

Hey, thanks for merging the posts. I couldnt figure out how


----------



## GAP (1 Dec 2010)

Wouldn't it be easier to buy a diary.....that way you would have it forever..... :


----------



## linkinarmy (1 Dec 2010)

Why the hell is everyone so negative on this site.


----------



## lethalLemon (1 Dec 2010)

GAP said:
			
		

> Wouldn't it be easier to buy a diary.....that way you would have it forever..... :



:ROFL:


----------



## linkinarmy (1 Dec 2010)

If your laughing about the topic name "Linkinarmy stories" dont laugh at me cause i didnt make it up. the guy that person that merged my threads did.  I'm not trying to make a diary bloody diary


----------

